
Passfindr 6.1.0 released – fast and secure password AND bookmark manager - chrisbai
https://passfindr.com
======
not_a_cop75
There are frankly too many free solutions to take seriously commercial
password management. Besides, what would they honestly do IF they mismanaged
your password? Would they get your identity back? Or your life? Maybe when
hell freezes over.

